# Starting my cycle a little earlier than...



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 28, 2012)

i expected to,got all my bloods done today,and as soon as i get them back im gonna start sunday


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 28, 2012)

Good deal brother. Keep a log for us!


----------



## Spongy (Jun 28, 2012)

excellent!  email me if you have any questions or want me to take a look at your diet!


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 28, 2012)

Great Buddy keep us update with your cycle brotha


----------



## beasto (Jun 28, 2012)

Sponge I will be emailing you...I need to tweak up my diet a little bit, to get the most out of it the last 4 weeks of this cycle. So far i'm good, but the oatmeal, rice cakes, eggs, almond butter are getting old.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 28, 2012)

Spongy said:


> excellent!  email me if you have any questions or want me to take a look at your diet!


spongy i sure will man thanks



Pikiki said:


> Great Buddy keep us update with your cycle brotha



i will my main brotha


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 28, 2012)

You big lucky bastard! I hate you!!!!


Ps....love you


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jun 28, 2012)

Do work bro!!! Get those arms past huge status and up into MONSTER status!! haha.


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice - get it goin brutha! 

I ended up getting my bloods done yesterday and gonna order gear soon. 3J wants 2 weeks w/ my diet BEFORE starting but I don't know if I can wait lol


----------



## Spongy (Jun 28, 2012)

Definitely not a bad idea to wait and get settled with the diet.  It all depends on how different it is from your current diet.  Sometimes a drastic switch can make you feel a bit ill for a few days (weird, huh?)

Regardless, best of luck!

>





AndroSport said:


> Nice - get it goin brutha!
> 
> I ended up getting my bloods done yesterday and gonna order gear soon. 3J wants 2 weeks w/ my diet BEFORE starting but I don't know if I can wait lol


----------



## Jada (Jun 28, 2012)

Keep us  updated


----------



## Solid Snake (Jun 28, 2012)

do work son.


----------



## Cyborg (Jun 28, 2012)

Good deal Bullseye! I started mine and loving is so far!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 28, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Do work bro!!! Get those arms past huge status and up into MONSTER status!! haha.


man im gonna try my best lol,i would love to have 21",but its very unlikely cause im so tall


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 28, 2012)

Shit even if they're 19's your a big ass mofo. Your back is wide as shit brotha. I'm an ass kicking mother fucker and no twig but I might think twice about squaring up with your big ass  unless it was to make out and then I wouldn't have to think twice lmao love ya bro keep a log


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 28, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Shit even if they're 19's your a big ass mofo. Your back is wide as shit brotha. I'm an ass kicking mother fucker and no twig but I might think twice about squaring up with your big ass  unless it was to make out and then I wouldn't have to think twice lmao love ya bro keep a log


i might keep one i dont know yetim gonna take measurements saturday night and i'll post'em


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 29, 2012)

Bullseye, if I missed it did you post your current cycle and your goals? (am assuming this is a mass builder just from the comments throughout)

Cheers!

- Savage


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 29, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Bullseye, if I missed it did you post your current cycle and your goals? (am assuming this is a mass builder just from the comments throughout)
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> - Savage


yea this is annother mass bulider test/deca/masteron


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 2, 2012)

Officially begun!!!!! 1st pin tonight!!!!


----------



## JOMO (Jul 2, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Officially begun!!!!! 1st pin tonight!!!!



Subbed Brother! Going to be that much more of a monster!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 2, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Officially begun!!!!! 1st pin tonight!!!!



Any planned changes in your training or diet now that you've started your cycle? Just curious. 

Best of luck getting (more) huge!

- Savage


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 2, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Any planned changes in your training or diet now that you've started your cycle? Just curious.
> 
> Best of luck getting (more) huge!
> 
> - Savage



well its gonna be a leaner bulk if you will,i am gonna try and lose some BF around my gut,im at 280 right now,im hoping for 295 by the end of it,i know it will be fat involved lol,but im gonna give it a good shot anyway,and,my training i will be trying to go heavier weights this time,still recovering my shoulder from surgery last year,lost alot of strength,try to get some of it back


----------



## DF (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey big guy can you post up the mg of each compound? & how many weeks?  Thanks & good luck bro.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 3, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Hey big guy can you post up the mg of each compound? & how many weeks?  Thanks & good luck bro.




Well im starting at Test C 750mg/week,Deca 750mg/week,Masteron eth 400mg/week i dont know if i can stand deca that high,im gonna try it for a while and see what happens,i may havet to go down to 600mg/week because of my BP

i planned on 24 weeks


----------



## DF (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks like a great one Big guy.  I'll be watching.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 5, 2012)

Damn this one is going to be interesting. Gl bro and have fun.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 11, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Damn this one is going to be interesting. Gl bro and have fun.


yea im hoping its gonna be good


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 19, 2012)

well i started out with 600mg of deca,and im in my 3rd week,so prolly either next week or the next im gonna up it again to 750mg/week,im gonna make damn sure i make some progress with it this time


----------



## DF (Jul 19, 2012)

Great to hear Big Guy! Kick some ass!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 19, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Great to hear Big Guy! Kick some ass!



gonna try brother!!!


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 20, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Well im starting at Test C 750mg/week,Deca 750mg/week,Masteron eth 400mg/week i dont know if i can stand deca that high,im gonna try it for a while and see what happens,i may havet to go down to 600mg/week because of my BP
> 
> i planned on 24 weeks



24 weeks? deca @750? that's ballsy...I like it


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 20, 2012)

mlupi319 said:


> 24 weeks? deca @750? that's ballsy...I like it


yea it is,but im on lifetime trt


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 20, 2012)

well decided last night,to just use 600mg of deca,this shit i have is ruthless!!!


----------

